# conectar subwoofer de auto, a sistema de casa.



## piojoer (Abr 16, 2008)

Hola, mi duda, es si existe alguna forma
de conectar un subwoofer de auto, a un equipo de casa.
como por ejemplo un Home Theater?

Por supuesto teniendo en cuenta, que se deve hacer una caja especial y todo.

Muchas Gracias.

El subwoofer de auto, seria algo como esto: http://oferta.deremate.cl/id=18260613_subwoofer-12-pulgadas-pioneer-tsw306c


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2008)

NO se cuanto sabes de electronica y de audio, pero con un poco de idea te daras cuenta de q un parlante es un sistema digamos externo y se puede utilizar y colocar donde t guste teniendo en cuenta pocas cosas:

1) Potencia q puede soportar: ya que si el parlante es de poca potencia el equipo lo puede desconar.
2) impedancia de carga: ésta debe ser igual o lo mas semejante posible a la de salida del equipo.
3) para q lo vas a usar: si es subwoofer deberá tener una caja acustica de madera de un volumen necesario para reforzar las frecuencias bajas.


----------

